
Soros Says Europe Faces 25-Year Slump Without Overhaul  - ghosh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-03-12/soros-says-europe-faces-25-years-of-stagnation-without-overhaul.html
======
maxjones1
GDP Uber Alles! Growth Uber Alles! Stagnation? Oh my gosh...how can
corporations and their plutocrat owners get richer like that?

Who cares about the quality of life of the citizens of a nation? Growth at all
costs...because that makes corporations and their plutocrat owners richer.

Corporations and their plutocrat owners get richer when they are able to
control the governments of western nations to force-feed those nations
with...what? You tell me....

~~~
workhere-io
_Who cares about the quality of life of the citizens of a nation?_

Actually, many European countries, especially the Nordic ones, have so much
redistribution of wealth that whether or not we experience growth means a
great deal, not just to corporations. Having said that, things aren't bad at
all in Northern Europe right now - quite the contrary.

